# New cockatiel is sitting on the bottom of the cage...



## Charliechuckles (May 6, 2010)

Hi, I have a new Tiel and he is sitting on the bottom of his cage, why is he doing that? I am taking both my birds for a full health check on friday! Also what branches can i get from bush for me new bird that are safe! I dont what trees are so this maybe difficult unless i take some branches in to the vet and them what ones i can use!


----------



## bumblebear (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Charlie.
How old is your 'tiel? Usually birds sitting on the bottom of the cage is not a good sign unless they're foraging. How does he act other wise? (active, playful, etc?) Hopefully the vet clears it up for you. 

I'm pretty sure there is a branch/plant list somewhere around here... I don't mess with them for my babies, because I don't know what kind of pesticides/insects/diseases can carry over for them (that's because my community association takes care of the trees). I'm sure others on this forum will know more, and you can always ask your vet but if they're not avian specialists they might not know too much about it.

I hope your 'tiel is okay


----------



## Charliechuckles (May 6, 2010)

Hi Bumblebear my new cockatiel is almost 4momths old he was happy and healthy when we picked him up this morning from the breeder. He is active he climbs all over the cage a bit now and has been chirpy, i thought maybe he is just doing this because he is in a new environment. He has come from an Aviary of birds so maybe he is just sad. Other then that i dont know what to think. I have him in a other room for the time been for qaurentine and on friday will have both birds checked over.


----------



## bumblebear (Nov 15, 2009)

If he was recently picked up and in a new change of environment, that might be why. Especially if your house is quiet, he might not be used to that and alert for 'predators' since he was from a noisy aviary. If he seems to be eating/playing okay, then I wouldn't worry too much. What you see might just be some down time from the stress of a new environment. Maybe keep a radio/tv quiet in the background so that the loneliness of quarantine doesn't hit him too hard.  Just give him lots of love and he'll be happy and active again in no time, without being on the bottom of the cage. However if it persists, be sure to bring it up with the vet and watch your other bird for any changes in behavior.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie likes to play on the bottom of his cage sometimes. He walks around and makes sure he hasn't dropped anything yummy and bangs his small ladder up and down. If your bird is acting all right otherwise, he might just be playing. They're ground feeders in the wild, so walking on a flat surface is natural to them.


----------

